
The Strange Brands in Your Instagram Feed - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/01/the-strange-brands-in-your-instagram-feed/550136/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
seangrant
I'm an Instagram user that genuinely enjoys clicking on a lot of ads - to buy
dumb cheap stuff. Pins, clothing, general apparel gets sent to me and it's
exceedingly obvious when the quality of the ads start to degrade and soon
enough my feed is full of new no-name companies. They front like an
established brand having only 4 products all with the same design, all with
ridiculous markups.

I would love vetted ads with established companies. I really understood the
longing for walking through a mall. No tricks, just here's a cool thing of
mine (a serious business) please buy it.

